# Does the Beach Club and Boardwalk villas now have a 1 & 4 rule?



## 6scoops (Feb 7, 2014)

I can't find anything posted about this.  If this is true I guess it was inevitable!

I was setting up a ongoing search and received a message that Beach Club and Boardwalk resorts are not searchable, as they enforce a 1 & 4 rule? 

I do have other DVC resorts in the search and did not receive a message for the others, and have exchanged in the last year or so to most DVC resorts.

Has anyone else run into this?


----------



## chriskre (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh I hope not, but I'm not surprised.  :ignore:


----------



## ilenekm (Feb 7, 2014)

I have an OGS for Boardwalk and Beach Club that I set up a couple of months ago.  I have only stayed at OKW through RCI before


----------



## stanleyu (Feb 7, 2014)

I have one in place right now for all WDW resorts. Stayed at BCV last time; don't remember the date, but it hasn't been more than three years.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 7, 2014)

chriskre said:


> Oh I hope not, but I'm not surprised.  :ignore:



That would be just plain mean....


----------



## lalahe (Feb 7, 2014)

From RCI chat:
 8:09:18 PM :  Carla M.: Hi, this is Carla M.. How may I help you?
 8:09:46 PM :  Mary: Can you tell me if any of the DVC resorts have a 1 in 4 rule?
 8:10:43 PM :  Carla M.: They do not.


----------



## 6scoops (Feb 8, 2014)

*I'll post the message I am getting*

Resort Status

Resort Id	Resort Name	Status
DV03	DISNEY'S BOARDWALK VILLAS	Resort does not offer required activities
DV04	DISNEY'S HILTON HEAD ISLAND RESORT	Resort does not offer required activities
DV05	DISNEY'S OLD KEY WEST RESORT	Resort Enforces one in four policy.Check Confirmations.

The one I received yesterday said, Beach Club and Boardwalk enforce the 1 & 4 rule,  this one only says OKW.   I wish I had copied and posted the one from yesterday.   I'm getting this message before I finish setting up the search.  I have had many exchanges into DVC over the past 3 years.   Funny thing about the two messages is I never exchanged into Beach Club or OKW.  I have exchanged into all others in Orlando. Did anyone else try setting up a new ogs to see if they receive any messages like this?


----------



## lalahe (Feb 8, 2014)

I would do the online RCI chat so they can look at your OGS and account.  It may be a technical issue with their system.


----------



## 6scoops (Feb 8, 2014)

*I hope it is just a error!*

I do think it is a technical problem, as I am getting differing messages.  I just tried again and received no message at all.  I am concerned that this change may be in the works, If I'm getting these messages at all.


----------



## got4boys (Feb 12, 2014)

It could be in the works. I wonder if they are going to do all the Disney Resorts under one group or individual resorts.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 17, 2014)

I guess I'm the odd man out here, but I'd like to see the 1 in 4 enforced on individual Disney resorts to discourage the rental market. There are so many of these DVC trades on Ebay and it frustrates me to no end to see a trade for which I had an OGS (that never matched) being rented out.

Might be stating the obvious, but when it says that you pay a $95 fee on check-in, it's a trade. I'm a DVC member. There is no fee on check-in for members or their guests when booked with points.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 17, 2014)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I guess I'm the odd man out here, but I'd like to see the 1 in 4 enforced on individual Disney resorts to discourage the rental market. There are so many of these DVC trades on Ebay and it frustrates me to no end to see a trade for which I had an OGS (that never matched) being rented out.
> 
> Might be stating the obvious, but when it says that you pay a $95 fee on check-in, it's a trade. I'm a DVC member. There is no fee on check-in for members or their guests when booked with points.


I'd be in favor of this if-and-only-if DVC members were exempt from the 1-in-n.  While I own DVC, I also trade in fairly frequently.  

This exemption would be similar to owning a Grand Pacific Resorts property to avoid the 1-in-n block for the whole family of resorts.


----------



## lalahe (Feb 17, 2014)

If people want to abuse a system then they will unfortunately find a way to abuse a system.  I don't think a 1 in 4 rule will stop that.  I can't imagine it being in Disney's best interest to enforce a 1 in 4 rule either with DVC exchanges especially considering if people purchase annual passes the value in that is going to Disney more than once a year and to take advantage of the Disney perks you have to stay on property.  Having a 1 in 4 rule would definitely not be the best way to encourage more people to frequent Disney...I go to Disney once a year or once every other year...for people with small children going to Disney and staying off-site is not enticing at all and if you were to go once every 4 years you wouldn't have many visits while it was still enchanting and magical for your children.  

I definitely don't like seeing rentals either that are obvious exchanges but I also don't think they have instituted a good enough system for filtering those either.  Wouldn't it be great if they put in place a system where people like that could be reported?  Enforcing their no rental rules with the appropriate penalties would be a great way to lower the number of rentals going on but if people can get away with it then they will keep on doing it.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 17, 2014)

lalahe said:


> Wouldn't it be great if they put in place a system where people like that could be reported?


Here! Here!  Yes, indeed.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 17, 2014)

rhonda said:


> I'd be in favor of this if-and-only-if DVC members were exempt from the 1-in-n.  While I own DVC, I also trade in fairly frequently.
> 
> This exemption would be similar to owning a Grand Pacific Resorts property to avoid the 1-in-n block for the whole family of resorts.



Maybe, although it would be easy enough for someone renting bigtime trades to get a 25 or 50 point Vero contract for a few thousand on the resale market to be an "owner" for purposes of skirting the 1 and x requirement, KWIM?

That said, I'm an owner and I trade in a lot. I guess I'd be glad for an exemption for owners so long as they found a way to prevent the above scenario.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 17, 2014)

lalahe said:


> If people want to abuse a system then they will unfortunately find a way to abuse a system.  I don't think a 1 in 4 rule will stop that.  I can't imagine it being in Disney's best interest to enforce a 1 in 4 rule either with DVC exchanges especially considering if people purchase annual passes the value in that is going to Disney more than once a year and to take advantage of the Disney perks you have to stay on property.  Having a 1 in 4 rule would definitely not be the best way to encourage more people to frequent Disney...I go to Disney once a year or once every other year...for people with small children going to Disney and staying off-site is not enticing at all and if you were to go once every 4 years you wouldn't have many visits while it was still enchanting and magical for your children.
> 
> I definitely don't like seeing rentals either that are obvious exchanges but I also don't think they have instituted a good enough system for filtering those either.  *Wouldn't it be great if they put in place a system where people like that could be reported?  Enforcing their no rental rules with the appropriate penalties would be a great way to lower the number of rentals going on but if people can get away with it then they will keep on doing it.*



Agree with everything you've said, especially the bolded part! And I wouldn't want to ruin the annual (or more) magic for real traders. I am just so tired of having an OGS that doesn't come through, only to see it up for rent as an obvious trade. The ones that get me are the ones with like 10+ DVC units up for trade at once. How does this not set a red flag off at RCI when all 10 end up with guest certs.???

You are correct that the mega-renters will find a way to game the system if they are determined enough. The 1-in-4 would just make it tougher at least in theory.


----------

